# Mare has blood on Vagina?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

isnt she just in heat?


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

I didn't know they bled while in heat but if thats all it is I'll be happy. She isn't acting any different or anything.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Talon said:


> I didn't know they bled while in heat but if thats all it is I'll be happy. She isn't acting any different or anything.


Talon, sometimes when a mare is in heat, the vaginal vault and surrounding tissue get thinner as it swells up with blood. The area in there is very vascular, so yes, sometimes you will see a slight bloody, goopy, slimy like discharge. It is normal. 

IF you are worries, call your vet and ask if it is normal, many vets do not mind putting a new horse owners mind at ease, and it would help you too. No need to apologize for being "too graphic" or the like, it is nice to see an owner observant of their horse than not. 

And...your talking to a horsewoman who can say sheath, p enis, vagina, etc. and not blush.... or use cutsie words to describe the anatomy. :lol:


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

Well that put my mind at ease I was worried she might have a horrible infection or something.
She isn't acting any different than usual or like she's in pain.

I'm always very particular about checking my animals over daily. You should have seen my cousins face when I grabbed that glob of blood. She looked like she might puke. 

Big sigh of relief here.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad to hear that...I had a similiar issue with my Percheron mare, when she was in heat she would lay down at night, I would find a rather alarming pool of blood where she was. As each heat cycle would come and go, the discharge would get worse, till one morning I came out to put the fans on in the barn and it was all down her leg. Took photo's and called the vet out....again...and this time we found the cause.

The veins in her vagina and the vault area were so close to the surface, that when she would lay down, the tissue would "rub", causing the small veins to burst, causing the bleeding. Took her to a well known local reproduction vet, who now works for Rood and Riddle, she had to cauterize several of the bigger areas in there...one of the few times I thought my big tough husband was going to pass out! But...problem solved. 

So, talk about panicking! I completely understand!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Does she perhaps have an amorous gelding as a pasture mate? They will "breed" a mare on occasion.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm guessing you're a man, Talon. Be thankful you don't have to be more familiar with all that! ;-)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That can happen - as per Squirrel's post.
Since we're being 'biological' some mares that get very 'flirty' when in season will also rub 'themselves' against walls or tree trunks and that can cause bleeding
What you're seeing isn't in any way the same as a woman's menstrual cycle, a mare being in season is a different time of their cycle and if it is from enlarged (varicose) veins you should speak to your vet about it
It could also be caused by strong urine mixing with the sticky 'in season' fluid and turning reddish brown from exposure to the air and light


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think Talon is a woman.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would not say finding blood is not normal. If she has rubbed and irritated her labia she could get an infection. i would check with the Vet. The vagina is an 'internal ' organ , not an exterior . That tv star started calling labias , vaginas.. so wrong. If my vagina was exposed I would be at the surgeons !!


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

loosie said:


> I'm guessing you're a man, Talon. Be thankful you don't have to be more familiar with all that! ;-)


LOL I am actually a women. I've just never had to worry about a mares lady bits before and I didn't think prey animals bled during heats so I was all freaked out. :lol:

GreySorrel I hope she doesn't get that bad oh gosh that sounds just horrible!
I wonder if a spay would have helped and been less traumatic. Just sounds so horrible. I'm glad she's okay though.

Nope no geldings in the pasture.

She doesn't seem to be extra frisky or frisky at all really. She's really laid back unless it's time for me to feed her usually though anyways.


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

stevenson said:


> I would not say finding blood is not normal. If she has rubbed and irritated her labia she could get an infection. i would check with the Vet. The vagina is an 'internal ' organ , not an exterior . That tv star started calling labias , vaginas.. so wrong. If my vagina was exposed I would be at the surgeons !!



I should say the blood was on her labia then. I didn't actually look inside her lol. My bad on that.


----------

